# Tracker step switch



## Mikethefoto (Mar 15, 2018)

I have a 2015 Tracker FB & the round push button inside the habitation door that manually operates the step seems to have locked itself permanently pushed in during the winter.
Step still works OK via remote locking or upon starting the engine.
Any ideas, including, How the devil you remove the panel the switch is within? would be gratefully received.
Many thanks,
Mike


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

On my AT the switch panel outer bezel can be prised off from the bottom using a small terminal screwdriver revelling the securing screws.

Terry

Pic below shows how CBE switches are fitted, whilst it depicts a one gang 240v socket the principle is the same for 12v options.


----------

